# Transmission Shifting....



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

6sp gas, or 9sp diesel??

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

The TCM is trying to keep the transmission in the most efficient gear. Dropping down gears and going to the redline isn't efficient. So the car while hesitate and only down shift if it really really really has to. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

It’s a gas.

I guess it must me like Hatch says. It’s not doing anything too crazy, it just seems to be a bit different shifting.

I’ve never driven an automatic with so many gears.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

jcountry said:


> It’s a gas.
> 
> I guess it must me like Hatch says. It’s not doing anything too crazy, it just seems to be a bit different shifting.
> 
> I’ve never driven an automatic with so many gears.


I think 6sp is pretty standard on current production cars, and 9sp for the Diesel. It's true to get better MPG the programming looks to keep RPM as low as possible which means higher gears as soon as possible. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

